# $100,000 lens: Move over hubble



## BLD_007 (Mar 2, 2010)

Used Canon | Super Telephoto 1200mm f/5.6L EF USM | 2527A001

What if you were to add a 2x extender on that thing? Or dazy chain several 2x extenders... If I had the money, I would buy it and sell photos to NASA lol



EDIT: Woops, wrong section


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2010)

Old news, this lens was first made years ago, one of the UK news papers used one for Prince Charles and Lady Diana's wedding in 1982


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 2, 2010)

ohh, I thought it was new. Anything bigger out not?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

There is a 5200mm F14 Canon lens.  I believe it has the FD mount.  

This is real and I believe they only made one or two of these.  





Canon 800mm f3.8 and 2000mm f11 CAT Lenses


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2010)

That's my walkaround right there.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2010)

Canon also have a more affordable 800mm L lens out currently 
by more affordable I mean its $110,000.00 cheaper than the 1200mm 
Canon | EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM Autofocus Lens | 2746B002AA | B&H


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2010)

Save some money and go with a 3rd party f/2.8, and get an included 2x tele:

Sigma | 200-500mm f/2.8 EX DG APO IF Autofocus Lens | 597101


----------



## usayit (Mar 2, 2010)

ding ding ding.. we have a winner!

Another 1200mm thread has been created....  now comes threads pointing to other REALLY big lenses.

I have a 60's takumar 500 f/4 which is FOV 1000mm when my G1 is adapter to it.



I'm just pullin your chain but  Seriously, this lens has been around since the early 90s and threads discussing it open up annually.    I think this was the last one which makes this one the first for 2010.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...cts-news-reviews/178613-lens-porn-1200mm.html


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2010)

There's a one-owner Nikkor 1200mm f/11 ED for sale right now on Photo.net for only $2,500. As in two thousand five hundred dollars. According to Bjiorn Rorslett's review of that lens, with an appropriate tripod, the 1200mm f/11 has superb optics and makes great images. Apparently, only 366 of these lenses were built by Nikon.

Here's the reference for it.  Nikkor Ai-S 1200mm f11 ED-IF $2,500 -- $2500 - photo.net


----------



## Overread (Mar 3, 2010)

Pfft yah but everyone knows the Canon is way better than the Nikon!

Nikkor 1200mm Super telephoto lenses

cause that nikon is ugly and doesn't even have their little ring of gold on it


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> There is a 5200mm F14 Canon lens.  I believe it has the FD mount.
> 
> This is real and I believe they only made one or two of these.
> 
> ...





Here is the youtube video for this lens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRq18WpQZC0]YouTube - 5200mm Canon Lens World's MOST powerful Super telephoto EF FD (updated upload)[/ame]


----------

